# How to customize NomadBSD to make it ready for the passthru of an Nvidia GPU.



## ziomario (Sep 14, 2022)

Hello.

I'm planning to create an improved FreeBSD live image with persistence based on a correct configuration of Bhyve with all the useful scripts that I've created during my short experience. I don't use any wrapper or web gui to admin the virtual machines,but I think that my scripts may like to someone who likes to have a bigger control than using wrappers or web gui. I've already created an ISO image for linux that prepares the host OS (I've chosen xubuntu) to passthru an nvidia graphic card to a guest OS without to go crazy configuring everything manually. I'm adding inside the ISO more utilities and tools and I'm trying to de brand it. And I plan to do the same with NomadBSD and bhyve. I will place the isos on a github repository to allow people to give me suggestions to improve them. What I want to ask now is if you can suggest some tutorial where is explained how NomadBSD has been created and how to configure it for my personal use.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 14, 2022)

ziomario said:


> how NomadBSD has been created and how to configure it for my personal use.


Ask on the NomadBSD forums. It's not supported here. 

GhostBSD, pfSense, TrueNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## ziomario (Sep 14, 2022)

Is nomad the only live distro with persistence available ? If I chose to don't use it,which alternatives I have ? Let's say I want to create one from scratch,which tools could I use ?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 14, 2022)

Isn't asking questions about nomadbsd on a freebsd forum weird. 
It's like asking questions about netbsd on an openbsd forum.


----------



## ziomario (Sep 14, 2022)

I don't want to ask a lot of questions about nomad ,here. I'm trying only to understand which road to take. I'm open to the possibility to don't use nomad. I'm exploring the field before to start something. Nomad has been the first idea that came to my mind. It seems the easier,but sometime easier does not mean doable.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 14, 2022)

ziomario said:


> Let's say I want to create one from scratch,which tools could I use ?


build(7) and release(7) should get you started. A "live" image on a USB stick is easier to accomplish. A CD/DVD image is a little trickier because the filesystem is read-only. So you have to take some steps for /var/log, /tmp or /var/tmp for example that need to be writable. Note that you won't have "persistence" here, because you cannot write to the CD/DVD, thus changes cannot be stored and will be gone when you restart the system. nanobsd(8) is also interesting, to see how it's done.


----------



## ziomario (Sep 14, 2022)

Again a long list of parameters,something like a shopping cart. Totally not useful for me,because this kind of manual does not explain anything. There isn't any method explained,only a boring list of parameters. Im not sure that for outline something,one can relies only on this kind of resource. Im not sure that you understood that that kind of resources is something like the lego bricks. I have a lot of bricks but I dont know how to assemble them.


----------



## zirias@ (Sep 14, 2022)

You know, learning something until you really understand it is hard work. (service post)


----------



## SirDice (Sep 14, 2022)

ziomario said:


> Totally not useful for me,because this kind of manual does not explain anything. There isn't any method explained,only a boring list of parameters.


Use the source, Luke.


----------



## xedos832 (Sep 14, 2022)

Just follow the handbook by NomadBSD and the Site official page, look there is an comprehensive explanation about this fork of FreeBSD, and also a github refererence page to report issues and/or suggestions.


> NomadBSD - Handbooklet
> 
> 
> The NomadBSD Handbook is a guide for using and downloading the operating system. It gives technical information about the NomadBSD.
> ...





> NomadBSD
> 
> 
> NomadBSD is a persistent live system for USB flash drives, based on FreeBSD. Together with automatic hardware detection and setup...
> ...





> GitHub - nomadbsd/NomadBSD: Livesystem based on FreeBSD
> 
> 
> Livesystem based on FreeBSD. Contribute to nomadbsd/NomadBSD development by creating an account on GitHub.
> ...


I'm taking a look, and it looks interesting.
About Xubuntu ,why unbranding it?, when it is just a  custom version of Xfce with based debian distro, try to do your personal custom graphical version of Xfce instead ,maybe together with Bsd System to develop a "freeBSD" fork  , if you like it, and you can use it just like base DE, it is ideal for customization.Good luck


----------



## ziomario (Sep 14, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Use the source, Luke.



Luke can use the force because he has been trained by the master Joda. I'm not. Use your mind, SirDice : I'm happy if you tend to believe that I'm more experienced than I'm. But unfortunately I'm only an hobbist who hasn't received the Joda's training.


----------



## ziomario (Sep 14, 2022)

xedos832 said:


> Just follow the handbook by NomadBSD and the Site official page, look there is an comprehensive explanation about this fork of FreeBSD, and also a github refererence page to report issues and/or suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah,that's the kind of guide that I can use to make something useful if I want to use Nomad. Why unbranding ? because I must respect the Ubuntu rules. Let's take Xubuntu : it is based on Ubuntu. They have re-distributed it because they have unbranded Ubuntu. Otherwise they cannot do it. Ubuntu is a trade mark. Can't be used as is.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 14, 2022)

ziomario said:


> Luke can use the force because he has been trained by the master joda.


I was afraid you may not have gotten the reference. https://encyclopedia2.thefreedictionary.com/Use+the+Source+Luke



ziomario said:


> I'm only an hobbist who hasn't received the Joda's training.


I didn't have training either. The forums didn't even exist when I started and I never dared asking the gurus on the mailinglists. So I did what everyone does, read the actual scripts to see what they do. Then figured out how it works.


----------



## ziomario (Sep 14, 2022)

SirDice said:


> I was afraid you may not have gotten the reference. https://encyclopedia2.thefreedictionary.com/Use+the+Source+Luke
> 
> 
> I didn't have training either. The forums didn't even exist when I started and I never dared asking the gurus on the mailinglists. So I did what everyone does, read the actual scripts to see what they do. Then figured out how it works.



What do you mean ? that if you managed to become an advanded user, then I can do it too ? Maybe everyone can ? This is a fragile and not / deterministic statement.


----------



## zirias@ (Sep 14, 2022)

You're asking about stuff way outside of "normal usage" scope and reaching into "development" scope. And then you complain others don't just "do the work" for you. Sit down and learn, really.


----------



## ziomario (Sep 14, 2022)

xedos832 said:


> Just follow the handbook by NomadBSD and the Site official page, look there is an comprehensive explanation about this fork of FreeBSD, and also a github refererence page to report issues and/or suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Before to reach a conclusion about what Canonical allows to do and what not,I've read here :









						How do I remove any Ubuntu brand and trademark from my Ubuntu install?
					

I am running Ubuntu 17.10 and I would like to build a completely de-branded ISO of it. This means not just dropping the Ubuntu name from /etc/lsb_release but also deleting references in the text of...




					askubuntu.com
				




in short terms :

As long as the trademarks are removed, any GPL / MIT / Apache software can be redistributed _without_ recompiling. If there are proprietary components that are not covered under a OSS license, it would be *really really useful* to know which ones. So we can focus on recompiling those ones only.


----------



## ziomario (Sep 14, 2022)

zirias@ said:


> You're asking about stuff way outside of "normal usage" scope and reaching into "development" scope. And then you complain others don't just "do the work" for you. Sit down and learn, really.



I strong disagree with that. I don't want that someone do the job for me. There will be no fun if I wanted that. I say that to do something I need to start reading the right educational guides,tailored for my skills. Your statement is offensive from my point of view. Because it is false to believe that everyone can do everything. It does not work in this way.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 14, 2022)

ziomario said:


> that if you managed to become an advanded user, then I can do it too ? Maybe everyone can ?


Yes. Exactly that. Some might take longer, some are quicker. But we all have the capacity to learn, it's human nature after all.


----------



## ziomario (Sep 14, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Yes. Exactly that. Some might take longer, some are quicker. But we all have the capacity to learn, it's human nature after all.



Agree partially. Someone might take longer,some quicker. Ok,but how much longer and quicker ? You know for sure how much time is needed by everyone ? Talking about me,I'm sure that during the years I've learnt a lot,from linux and freebsd,but I also feel,that I haven't reached the level of advanced user. Maybe one day,maybe not.


----------



## ziomario (Sep 14, 2022)

Since I have determined that I should de brand (X)Ubuntu,how it works for FreeBSD ? should I de brand this,too ? What its license allows to do and what not,in relation with the FreeBSD derivates ?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 14, 2022)

ziomario said:


> Ok,but how much longer and quicker ?


That differs from person to person. 



ziomario said:


> Talking about me,I'm sure that during the years I've learnt a lot,from linux and freebsd,but I also feel,that I haven't reached the level of advanced user.


Take a look at the infamous Dunning-Kruger graph. At some point you reach what's known as "the valley of despair" and the confidence in your abilities/knowledge tank to a minimum. Persevere, young padawan (I'm sticking to Star Wars references ). 



ziomario said:


> how it works for FreeBSD ?


Take a look at /usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh. Specifically these variables:

```
TYPE="FreeBSD"
REVISION="13.1"
BRANCH="STABLE"
```



ziomario said:


> should I de brand this,too ?


You can, and you're allowed to do this. 



ziomario said:


> What its license allows to do


Don't change or remove the license in the source code. Other than that, you're free to do whatever you want with it.


----------



## xedos832 (Sep 14, 2022)

> BSD licenses - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


take a look at this. 
And about Xubuntu I was just suggesting to use a different source to "develop" your personal styling distro


----------



## ziomario (Sep 14, 2022)

xedos832 said:


> take a look at this.
> And about Xubuntu I was just suggesting to use a different source to "develop" your personal styling distro



can you elaborate more ? which kind of different source ? what are you talking about ? I'm also thinking to run FreeBSD on top of xubuntu,virtualized with qemu and kvm and libvirt,since they allow nested vms. I'm very excited for this project that I'm working on.


----------



## ziomario (Sep 15, 2022)

ziomario said:


> can you elaborate more ? which kind of different source ? what are you talking about ? I'm also thinking to run FreeBSD on top of xubuntu,virtualized with qemu and kvm and libvirt,since they allow nested vms. I'm very excited for this project that I'm working on.



I'm still a young padawan,but the source flows into my veins


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 15, 2022)

To control the force one should also work in a procedural,systematic way, one step at a time. I have spoken.


----------



## xedos832 (Sep 15, 2022)

> *try to do your personal custom graphical version of Xfce instead ,maybe together with Bsd System to develop a "freeBSD" fork  , if you like it*


i would only suggest you in my first instance to try to develop your own code based upon freebsd like nomad or dragonfly for example, and not with a  debian based distro like Ubuntu . But then you have explained  better your intention so i understood what you want do with it.


> * I'm also thinking to run FreeBSD on top of xubuntu,virtualized with qemu and kvm and libvirt,since they allow nested vms. I'm very excited for this project that I'm working o*n


----------

